# dealer wants $500 to replace strut brace bracket



## sunny 2005 bmw (May 31, 2011)

:dunno: Can I do this myself? I am hearing a thud noise turning they said I need to get the strut bar brace bracket replaced. Does anyone have any experience doing it? Please help I have a 05 545


----------



## hammatron (Jul 19, 2011)

Shouldn't be too hard, do you have any pictures of said bracket?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

sunny 2005 bmw said:


> :dunno: Can I do this myself? I am hearing a thud noise turning they said I need to get the strut bar brace bracket replaced. Does anyone have any experience doing it? Please help I have a 05 545


Anything a dealer will do for $500 is a bargain and should be snapped up.


----------



## A white m3 (Nov 28, 2010)

500$ to change a 3 bolt bracket ? Where do you live, Ill do it. All you really need is the bracket and the three screws that are there to hold it in place. As well as the once from the strut brace itself. Its as easy a job as anyone can do..


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

535iDan89 said:


> 500$ to change a 3 bolt bracket ? Where do you live, Ill do it. All you really need is the bracket and the three screws that are there to hold it in place. As well as the once from the strut brace itself. Its as easy a job as anyone can do..


So do it.


----------



## sunny 2005 bmw (May 31, 2011)

535iDan89 said:


> 500$ to change a 3 bolt bracket ? Where do you live, Ill do it. All you really need is the bracket and the three screws that are there to hold it in place. As well as the once from the strut brace itself. Its as easy a job as anyone can do..


I have looked on reaoem and cant seem to find the bracket or bolts. Could someone please point me to the right page or diagram.


----------



## sunny 2005 bmw (May 31, 2011)

http://www.autoscope.net/events/sal...arts/attachment/d180-0007ae60-strut_brace-03/ this is the part that they are talking about but i see no brackets with it. Hlep


----------



## Placey (Jan 17, 2010)

It's the bracket under the microfilter housing and cowl assembly, the bracket that the strut brace actually bolts into. Its made out of aluminum, and the bolts loosen up and do not tighten enough, so you get a knocking noise when going over any uneven surface. It is a pain to replace.

I have seen 3 windshields cracked when doing this repair by technicians in the dealer, for a simple repair, it can be a challenge, and one slip of the socket, you can break the windshield....

I'd say pay the dealer, and if they do any damage, its on them... If you do it and do damage, then you're looking at paying for it out of pocket.


----------



## sunny 2005 bmw (May 31, 2011)

I see what you r saying, but for me I wanted to change the bolts first to see if that fixes the issue. I actually just got done putting new bolts on that cost me 10$ for 4. I drove it about 40 miles after and no thud. So far so good. If someone else has to do this I will start with the bolts and if it doesnt fix the issue then look at spending more money. 


Thank you everyone for their help


----------

